# OEM “catch can”



## Toma (Nov 8, 2021)

Shrednc336 said:


> The oem catch can I guess it could be called never seemed sufficient especially after tuned. A few months ago I did my own catch can and have had the oem laying around since then. Well today I decided to crack it apart and see if literally anything was inside as far as baffling or anything. The photos show the catch can attached the hose that goes to the T fitting, and the catch can split apart. And airflow since the outlet side is very hard to see the inside.
> View attachment 294549
> View attachment 294550
> View attachment 294551
> View attachment 294552


Is this part on the 2012 1.4l eco? Where is it located?


----------

